# Favorite Winter Beers?



## Central PA Cowboy

What are your favorite Winter beers? Some of my favorites are Tröegs Mad Elf, Sierra Nevada Celebration, and Sam Adams Winter Lager.


----------



## TNJAKE

Southern pecan made by Lazy Magnolia. It's in Mississippi. Pretty easy to find in Middle Tennessee where I live.


----------



## fivetricks

The deep winter dark berry or wood aged sours. Several big stouts, and the occasional dopplebock


----------



## xray

+1 for the mad elf! I like Sam Adams cold snap when it comes out.


----------



## Winterrider

Dos Equis year round...


----------



## HamboneSmoke

Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.


----------



## Robert H

Two Hearted.Kalamazoo Mich.
I drink in summer when Im at a Detroit Tigers game and Winter or any time. Never found on my side of border, so I either pick up when in the States or have my nephew in Mich bring some when he comes to Canada. Yum


----------



## chef jimmyj

Loved the now discontinued Coors Winterfest. Been hot and heavy on the Local, (20miles away) STRAUB'S Beers the last couple of months...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq

Bud Light.  Dilly, Dilly.


----------



## no right turn

Sierra Nevada Celebration and 4 Hands Brewing Chocolate Milk Stout.


----------



## JCAP

Mad elf is perfect this time of year. Also a big fan of Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale and Southern Tier 2xMAS.


----------



## Fueling Around

Grain Belt Nordeast is my year around choice.
I supplement with a craft brew now and then.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Three taverns cranberry sauce sour ale. Would drink a lot more of it if I could get it anywhere but Georgia! Otherwise whatever is cold and in my fridge


----------



## Fueling Around

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Three taverns cranberry sauce sour ale. Would drink a lot more of it if I could get it anywhere but Georgia! Otherwise whatever is cold and in my fridge


@#$*
I don't think my road trip to Florida (starting tomorrow) includes Georgia this year.


----------



## Omnivore

Deschutes Jubelale
Celebration Ale
Guinness (year round but finally goes with heartier meals)
In the not-beer category I wouldn't turn down a good White Russian, some boozy eggnog, or a hot toddy.


----------



## sawhorseray

Winter, spring, summer, or fall, Rolling Rock. RAY


----------



## fivetricks

Ooh. Founders "better half". Forgot about that one.

It's an Old Ale, 12.7%. good stuff and im not really a founders fan


----------



## crazymoon

Bud, Bud or Bud .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

fivetricks said:


> Ooh. Founders "better half". Forgot about that one.
> 
> It's an Old Ale, 12.7%. good stuff and im not really a founders fan



Not sure if you've ever had Curmudgeon, but that was awesome.


----------



## pushok2018

Lagunitas Brown Shugga - 9.9%. It's seasonal but usually I I buy a few cases and enjoy this beer through March....


----------



## Steve H

Right now I'm digging the Stella Midnight Lager.


----------



## SmokinAl

I just ran across "Hurricane",  8.1 % and tastes good too!
They call it "Hurricane Category 5." And it's made by AB.
Al


----------



## fivetricks

Better half is one of the beers in the curmudgeon line from founders. :-)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

SmokinAl said:


> I just ran across "Hurricane",  8.1 % and tastes good too!
> They call it "Hurricane Category 5." And it's made by AB.
> Al



Damn Al that sounds like the perfect storm hangover brewing right there!


----------



## lexscsmoker

Great Divide's Mexican Chocolate Yeti, Legal Remedy's Pecan Brown Ale and Terrapin's Moo-Hoo Chocolate Mile  Stout.  I love me some porters and stouts.


----------



## bthurston

free


----------



## fivetricks

?


----------



## Fueling Around

Vacationing in Florida and sampling my way through local brews.
So far my favorite Cigar City Jai Alai  out of Tampa.
Thought I liked SweetWater from Atlanta, but after a few rounds of 4 of their signature blends, they taste too much the same.

My daughter bought me some crowlers for my birthday.  Junkyard Brewery in Moorhead MN is now my favorite "stand in line" artisan brewery.  Stand in line because they have such a limited production that customers do stand in line to get a crowler or 2 of a new release.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Fueling Around said:


> Vacationing in Florida and sampling my way through local brews.
> So far my favorite Cigar City Jai Alai  out of Tampa.
> Thought I liked SweetWater from Atlanta, but after a few rounds of 4 of their signature blends, they taste too much the same.
> 
> My daughter bought me some crowlers for my birthday.  Junkyard Brewery in Moorhead MN is now my favorite "stand in line" artisan brewery.  Stand in line because they have such a limited production that customers do stand in line to get a crowler or 2 of a new release.



Jai Alai is awesome!


----------



## forktender

Pliny the Elder and Pliny the Younger made by the Russian River brewing company in Santa Rosa CA.
It's the nectar of the God's.


----------



## tritowner

Robert H said:


> Two Hearted.Kalamazoo Mich.
> I drink in summer when Im at a Detroit Tigers game and Winter or any time. Never found on my side of border, so I either pick up when in the States or have my nephew in Mich bring some when he comes to Canada. Yum


that's a nice beer!


----------



## Robert H

Yeah it is.Best of all,  my nephew is coming to watch Lions vs Packers on the 29th for a pot luck.When he asked what to bring, well you know what my answer was lol.


----------



## chopsaw

I reached for 1 to many Two Hearted ale's  in the past . Worst hang over I've ever had . 
Bells makes some really good beers .  I like Big porch ale and Oberon  .


----------



## S-met

Allagash Curieux

North coast: 
Old Rasputin 
Le Reve
Brother Thelonious 

Jackrabbit brewing: 
Jack porter 
Pub ale
Olde ale
Petite Dubbel 

Any Belgian Dub, tripel or quad.


----------



## fivetricks

Bells dropped a double two hearted this fall. It was very good. 11% hopslam is another very good bells beer.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

So far the best beer has been Sierra Nevada Celebration!


----------



## Fueling Around

Derek717 said:


> So far the best beer has been Sierra Nevada Celebration!


An oldie but a very good choice.
Lived in Puget Sound (Seattle) area from mid 1980's to 2001
That was micro mecca


----------



## Steve H

Trying a new one. At 22.00 a 4 pack it better be good!







And it is. It punches a tart grape fruit aroma and taste with a touch of hoppy behind it.. It is based 
on a India pale ale. It is quite nice!


----------



## timstalltaletav

I don't know if I'd consider it a winter beer but Nugget Nectar just dropped from Troegs.  Just had my first taste of it last night.  Excellent as always, might actually go to the brewery today for afternoon matinee of beer drinking.


----------



## ozzz

Granville Island Lions Winter Ale is a very good beer on a cold winter day.


----------



## Robert H

Dont mind the Granville pale ale. Did not like the Winter ale at all. We are all so spoiled with beer choices these days though, eh?


----------



## ozzz

The winter ale is not for everyone. I find it is best in a glass  at room temperature and just sipping on it slowly on a cold day. Then after a couple you go back to your regular beer.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter

Troegs chocolate stout, Porters, dopplebocks.  Our local brewery usually has something different as well.


----------



## lexscsmoker

Porters and stouts


----------



## bigfurmn

Bock, barrel aged and stout.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Berettaclayshooter said:


> Troegs chocolate stout, Porters, dopplebocks.  Our local brewery usually has something different as well.



Funk or Moo Duck?


----------



## bigfurmn

Fueling Around said:


> Vacationing in Florida and sampling my way through local brews.
> So far my favorite Cigar City Jai Alai  out of Tampa.
> Thought I liked SweetWater from Atlanta, but after a few rounds of 4 of their signature blends, they taste too much the same.
> 
> My daughter bought me some crowlers for my birthday.  Junkyard Brewery in Moorhead MN is now my favorite "stand in line" artisan brewery.  Stand in line because they have such a limited production that customers do stand in line to get a crowler or 2 of a new release.


They have some Junkyard crawlers at Apple Valley liquor (MN). What is your favorite common beer they have??? Thanks!


----------



## Fueling Around

Glad to see they are expanding the market area.
Sorry, cannot answer the favorite selection.  I don't remember what my daughter brought home.


----------



## GonnaSmoke

Steel Hands Coffee Lager or Frothy Beard Sip, Sip, Pass. The Sip, Sip, Pass is a higher gravity beer...


----------



## bigfurmn

Fueling Around said:


> Glad to see they are expanding the market area.
> Sorry, cannot answer the favorite selection.  I don't remember what my daughter brought home.


Grabbed a Junkyard single hop double IPA. Very good I'll have to try more of their stuff! Good recommendation.


----------



## Fueling Around

bigfurmn said:


> Grabbed a Junkyard single hop double IPA. Very good I'll have to try more of their stuff! Good recommendation.


We'll be heading there this summer, but mostly for the restaurant in the same building, Sol Ave. Kitchen
Restaurant  got featured on Food Network and wife wanted to go there.  Loved the food!
Junkyard is open more in the summer with outdoor seating and it appears one can cross over with food.  I'll have to ask daughter, she's a chip off the ol'  block on beer drinking.

My son lives in central ND and stopped there on a trip home to pick up a $300 care package for friends


----------



## bigfurmn

Damn that's impressive. I live about three hours away. Just lucky a beer store by here has their crowlers!


----------

